# Unable to mount PSP Go

## jeanfrancis

Hi there!

I've got a brand new PSP Go equipped with 16 GB of internal Flash, which I'm unable to access from Linux. The device mounts fine in Windows.

The device is recognized, but it looks like it has no partition...

```

# dmesg

[ 8787.910900] usb usb1: usb resume

[ 8787.910907] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: resume root hub

[ 8787.930017] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 8787.930040] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[ 8787.930044] hub 1-0:1.0: port 4: status 0501 change 0001

[ 8788.031036] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0010 evt 0000

[ 8788.031049] hub 1-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[ 8788.082320] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 4 high speed

[ 8788.082328] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 8788.133288] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

[ 8788.184568] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 4 high speed

[ 8788.184575] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 8788.247835] usb 1-4: default language 0x0409

[ 8788.248216] usb 1-4: udev 5, busnum 1, minor = 4

[ 8788.248219] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=054c, idProduct=0381

[ 8788.248222] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 8788.248225] usb 1-4: Product: "PSP" Type A

[ 8788.248227] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: Sony

[ 8788.248229] usb 1-4: SerialNumber: 62084E91E9E69CD4

[ 8788.248322] usb 1-4: uevent

[ 8788.248344] usb 1-4: usb_probe_device

[ 8788.248348] usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 8788.248783] usb 1-4: adding 1-4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 8788.248964] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

[ 8788.248987] usb-storage 1-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 8788.248993] usb-storage 1-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 8788.254084] scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[ 8788.254284] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[ 8788.254320] usb-storage: device found at 5

[ 8788.254322] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[ 8788.254850] usb 1-4: uevent

[ 8793.254859] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SONY     "PSP" MS         1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[ 8793.255047] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[ 8793.256534] usb-storage: device scan complete

[ 8793.281968] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[ 8793.291987] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

[ 8793.292121] usb 1-4: uevent

[ 8793.301493] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

```

```

# lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 054c:0381 Sony Corp.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

```

# ls /dev/sdb*

/dev/sdb

```

As you can see, no sdb1. The partition mounts fine in Windows.

Any thoughts on what I am missing?  :Smile: 

Thanks!

~JF

----------

## vad3r

Try mounting /dev/sdb

----------

## jeanfrancis

 *vad3r wrote:*   

> Try mounting /dev/sdb

 

```

# mount /dev/sdb /mnt/psp/

mount: /dev/sdb: unknown device

# mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/psp/

mount: no medium found on /dev/sdb

# mount -t vfat -o check=s,shortname=win95 /dev/sdb /mnt/psp/

mount: no medium found on /dev/sdb

```

Not working  :Sad:  (I found the last command on an old post related to mounting PSP, but it was /dev/sdb1 as well and not /dev/sdb)

----------

## jeanfrancis

Well, I just figured out that /dev/sdb would be related to the external M2 flash drive. As I don't have any flash card into it, it explains the lack of /dev/sdb1.

However, I'm still able to mount the internal flash memory in Windows. Anybody has a clue on how to mount it on Linux?

----------

